# Spanish Gymnastics



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi , I plan to run a gym club at the village school when I get to Spain , discussed with mayor and school and all ok, I am a British Gymnastics qualified coach with 15 yrs experience , I am not doing this as a paid job but as a free service , I wonder if there is anyone on here involved in gymnastics in Spain , I will be in the Valencia region and would like to try and build a network if possible. The reason for this is if I notice a really talented child I would like to be able to point them in the right direction. British Gymnastics are trying to help with this as well but thought it worth asking if there was anyone on the forum who was involved in the sport, thank you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> Hi , I plan to run a gym club at the village school when I get to Spain , discussed with mayor and school and all ok, I am a British Gymnastics qualified coach with 15 yrs experience , I am not doing this as a paid job but as a free service , I wonder if there is anyone on here involved in gymnastics in Spain , I will be in the Valencia region and would like to try and build a network if possible. The reason for this is if I notice a really talented child I would like to be able to point them in the right direction. British Gymnastics are trying to help with this as well but thought it worth asking if there was anyone on the forum who was involved in the sport, thank you


Sadly no, but I'd just like to say what a great scheme, and a wonderful way to get involved in your community.

You've probably found this already, but this is the website of the Spanish Gymnastics Federation:-
Real Federación Española de Gimnasia


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Sadly no, but I'd just like to say what a great scheme, and a wonderful way to get involved in your community.
> 
> You've probably found this already, but this is the website of the Spanish Gymnastics Federation:-
> Real Federación Española de Gimnasia


Thanks Lynn , yes have this and also a my list of spanish gymnastics vocabulary ! its a small village and this offers another opportunity for the kids also some structure to my week , ability to meet folks and a chance to improve my spanish , the kids will be great I am sure as most of them enjoy a bit of gym !


----------



## GreatLakes (Apr 27, 2016)

My college age daughter will be studying in Valencia this summer. She is a cheerleader and wants to stay current. Does anyone know of a cheer facility in or around Valencia?
Thank you


----------

